# My last cry for help I AM LOSING MY WIFE AND FAMILY!!!



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm reaching out as I'm desperate. Sorry if this is long. I've read this forum for the last year hoping that any advice would help. My situation is different and it has taken me a lot to realize who I am, the things I've done and change for me to be a better man. I finally realize that I needed to change as I've been a horrible husband. I've been with my wife for 16 years and we have been married for 8. I've had a perfect wife and family that I've taken for granted and now I'm losing it all, I need my wife and I look in her eyes and all I see is hate.

Two years ago, I had moved out to be with another woman. My excuse was I was tired of my wife and she really wasn't fun to be around. All she did was want to take care of the kids and worked 12 hours a day(she is a nurse), four days a week. She kept the house spotless and was caring for her ill father. Truth is, I was selfish, my wife pretty much let me do what I want, almost to the point where she didn't want to be around me. If I ever wanted to go on a trip, she handed me money and told me to go. I could stay out all hours of the night, she never complained. See, I didn't have to work, as I had received a settlement right after we got married. I let my house go(I owned a home before we got married). She wanted her own home, one she picked, not the one I had. So I let it get foreclosed, put a small portion of my settlement down on the new home and we moved in. We have two children together, one is a 14 year old girl and an 8 year old boy. She has a twenty year old from when she was 16, and the father has never been involved., so I've been daddy.

Well like I said, two years ago I moved out to live with another woman. It was my idea to stay married for the kids, plus I put a good portion of my money down on the house and I didn't want to lose it. . She took good care of the kids, I didn't ant them to go through a divorce. Yes, I know I was selfish and irresponsible, she was devastated, but I put down good money on the house and it was my mindset that she was lucky I didn't kick her out and my step kid. While I was moved out, it was agreed she would work and take care of the kids. In March of 2011, her best friend was getting married, had rented a whole floor at a hotel for all of us to crash after the party, and had invited both of us. Suddenly after I moved out, I was uninvited. So I told my wife she couldn't go if i was not welcome. Which is not right in my eyes. My wife insisted that she was going to see her friend get married and be there because she was the maid of honor. I let her know upfront, I would not watch the kids so she can hangout with her lowlife friend. My wife's mom agreed to watch the kids for her. What kind of mother does this? Anyway late that night, I tried calling my wife to swing by the hotel after party, just so I could hook up with her. Really, I was afraid someone would give her attention and with me gone, her devastated she would be susceptible to another man's advances. She refused to let me come up there because of her "friend"(like her friend had to know) and then she turned her phone off. Anyway the wedding day goes, a few days later I go pick up the kids and keep them a my girlfriends. My wife asked my about a week later to keep the kids one more night as she had to take her dad to the hospital after work. I refused because my girlfriend was tired of the kids. I told her the kids need their mom and her dad is a grown man. Really I was just doing it so she didn't have free time, cause I didn't want her to fool around with anyone until I decided what I was going to do. She starts screaming at me. I told her she just wanted to dump the kids so she can go party. She said her dad was sick and that I'm an a-hole. Anyway, she said I was trying to control her life while I'm with my girlfriend, that I had nothing to worry about cause "guess who already f'ed your wife? Not you", she didn't need to go out cause she already "got 'ed at the wedding". I flew into a rage. I drove immediately home and all the doors were locked. So I bust out the window, climb in and she is in there vacuuming with earphones in, singing acting happy. I am ashamed to say this, but I got a little physical with her. Yes it's sad. It's not the first, but this one was severe. I'm crying as I type this, but I have to admit to the things I've done. She tried to flee running down the road(we live in a rural community). I got in a car to run her down and I acciedently hit her with the car breaking her leg. I pulled her into the car and drove her back home. We agreed not going to the hospital cause I would get into trouble. I cared for her in our bedroom, got her ice for her head, eyes and leg. We agreed not to let the kids see her like that it took a few weeks, so I cared for her, brought her food and became a 100% devoted husband and father, as she was unable to work or care for the kids.

I immediately ended it my affair. I wanted to know about hers. She told me everything. She had met this guy who lived out of town at the wedding, she invited him back to her room and they had a night of fun. Then one of the nights I had the kids, she called him and had him come to our home, in our bed and had sex. While disgusted, I decided to let it go, as I was a mean SOB and had left her. I understood her reasons. She had figured we were done, she wanted a weekend fling to feel good about herself. So I get it.

I had really not been a father to my kids and was a husband who did what I wanted when I wanted with her full support. I had changed. We were going on trips as a family. Life seemed good. We quit fighting. She even said things seem great and we were in love again. Maybe thats what we needed to appreciate each other. I felt we grew extremely close. Fast forward a year later, march of 2012, I found a key belonging to a PO box. I go investigate and found a phone bill. My wife is calling and texting this guy nonstop. He's barely even texting her back and he won't call her. I broke into her email and she begging this guy to talk to her. He sent her a ten page email on how he doesn't date married women and how I'm a piece of crap and that she needs to get divorced, not to be with someone else, but for the safety of her and my kids. He was under the impression that she was getting divorced and they were having a fling, which is what she told him she wanted. Of course I confront her, she denies it. I ask her why she had a PO box and safety deposit box, she said it was because I had hid her birth and kids certificates, passport, cash and bank statements. She said it was because if she felt she needed to flee, per a domestic violence counselor, she needed this stuff safe. I confront her with the evidence, she swears the guy won't really talk to her. I did get physical with her again and this one was bad. Her manipulative and controlling mom and her trashy best friend came and got her, took her to the hospital and she left me. She went and got an order of protection, pressed charges and took my kids away from me. 

Well after weeks of begging and pleading, I got in an accident and was in the hospital. After calling her nonstop and more begging, she took me back or so I thought. During one of the weeks, she had flown that same guy from out of state, paid for his hotel by her work and spent three or four nights with him. I tried to confront her, but the hospital she works at banned me from the premises for harassment and the order of protection. I finally convinced her of what she had to lose, her family and her kids. She still denied she was him those days. She had started drinking heavily the past few months, so I agreed to go to marriage counseling. We were gonna fix our marriage and I was gonna fix me. Repeatedly, I would find numerous phones around the house with her calling him. Her mother bought her a phone. She continued to deny having this affair.

When I would get her on the phone at work, she we tell me our marriage was done. She hates me. But when I would get her in person and talk to her, she would say she wants to fix the marriage. She would keep trying to leave me and get nasty on the phone with me, but I would track her down and when I got her in person she would come home and commit herself to the marriage. As soon as I would let her out of the house, she was suddenly different, would disappear with her mom, sister or friends, she would scream for me to leave her alone. Again, I would track her down and as soon as I got her in person, she would leave with me and say she wants to save our marriage like I do. I would start to trust her, she would do the same thing. Finally, she said she would work on the marriage. She would let me access her phone, go through her laptop. She would quit her job because thats where she would talk to this guy at. But as soon as she would go to her dads, moms or sisters, they would buy her another prepaid phone. Again and again I would make her send no contact to this guy, but a week later she'd have another phone.

Finally after a big fight, she admitted that shes this guy just to smile. She said shes desperate and doesn't even want to give up. So I would say what does she want me or him? She would say me. The problem is her family and friends. They are 100% supportive of her affair. Its like they push it on her. Come to find out, the marriage counselor told her to not stop talking to the guy either. When I confronted the MC about this, she told me that honestly at this point if it takes an affair to get her away from me, then she would tell her this to save her life.

Finally I agree to anger management and therapy. My wife and I agree to separate. She will stay in the house 24/7 with the kids, not to work or take care of her dad, and I'll stay at a friends. We go to a new counselor. I agree to stop calling her names and getting physical with her and she will stop talking to him. We get to the MC, she and the counselor are in their by themselves. An hour later, they call me in there. Counselor looks at her and says tell him what you want to say, she says she can't stand me, that she never wanted to marry me in he first place. That I forced her to marry me. That the only reason she ever told me she would work on the marriage is because I would hunt her down and call her nonstop and harass her family. She said I am a deadbeat and she cant stand the sight of me, she would sign off on a divorce immediately. I wont lie, i started cussing out the counselor and my wife for her turning the counselor against me. The counselor said I'm control freak and manipulative, and that my wife repeatedly has shown me, told me that she doesn't want me, but I'll never accept it.

Finally my wife is at the house. I begged her not to talk to this guy, that I will continue the therapy for six months and she will stay in the house, no contact with her family or the guy who are manipulating her. So one day in september she calls and says that I need to spend time with the kids and to come visit. I show up, shes gone and leaves my 14 year old to take care of my 8 year old, while I'm on the way to the house. What kind of mother does this? I call her she says "you got the kids now, now I'm gonna do what I want just like you". She turns her phone off. So I drive around for hours looking at every hotel, and find her dads truck(she parked her car at her dads and took his truck) at a upscale hotel. I get into his truck and find the receipt for the hotel under the same guys name but she paid for it! So the next morning I have my daughter call her and tell her she has no way to her basketball game that morning, hid my car so my wife will come in. Sure enough she comes home, and I confront her with the receipt. I have the kids with me, I ask my wife right now to choose between that guy or me and the kids? She said she is leaving that its over! So I try to stop her from leaving, but my daughter calls the police and the cops come pick me up for domestic violence. She takes my kids to her moms and continues hanging out with this guy. That monday she gets an order of protection and tells her brother, a police officer about a gun in the house that I'm not suppose to have because of my previous order of protection. They arrest me again. She is completely destroying me and my family! So, I go and remove the kids from school since she won't let me see them. I go and file for divorce asking for everything, plus alimony and child support. I thought that maybe it would bring her back to reality from her fantasy boy. NO! She and her mom goes and lawyers up, and now I gotta pay for my criminal lawyer and the divorce. She refuses to stop the divorce. Right now we rotate every five days with custody of the kids with the house. Every five days she either flies this guy in and she goes to his state. 

I really need help. I know that this guy and her family are brainwashing her and I cannot get my wife to understand that yeah I do act crazy, but I'm so in love with her. If she would just hold the divorce and STOP talking to this guy, I know we could work on this. But she won't. She won't go to counseling. Now she is acting like I don't exist, taking my kids around her family. The kids are acting fine when I'm not around. This has got to stop. I love my wife and she won't even give me the time of day. Does she no care. I know I've been horrible, but my eyes are open and I'm changing. Someone please help me, cannot lose my wife, she is all I got. I know I took her for granted and was cruel, but all she has to doo is put herself back in 100% and get rid of this guy and quit listening to her controlling family and this will be better. Can she not at least try for our kids? They are even convinced we are better apart. My daughter says that it's not as intense. Sorry guys for the length but this is killing me.

PLEASE!


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear GM Sincere,

If you truly loved your wife you would let her go. It's clear from your post that you 1) need to stay away from her until you get a hold of your anger, 2) you need to see a psychiatrist to address your abusive tendencies - consider temporarily commiting yourself if you feel your own life or anothers is in danger. You need space to find a more peaceful you.

Honestly, if your wife was my sister, I would not allow her to visit you because I love my sister too much to see her so badly abused emotionally and physically. If you love her, let her go. Then focus on getting help for yourself.

Please keep writing and don't do anyrhing rash. 

By the way, tell us about yout past if you are willing. It's hatd to imagone how someone could be so abusive. You must have a much longer story to share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you have a job now? 
If so, why don't you concentrate on that for a few months while she cools off. If you don't have a job start looking for one. An unemployed man isn't very attractive to anyone. 

You might also consider a longer cooling off period - perhaps a year? During that time you can work on anger management, go to individual counseling to address issues, of which you have many, (you admit this no?). 

Practice calming techniques, try to forge better relationships with her family. You have hatred for the people who loved, raised, supported, and nurtured her. It's not an endearing quality for a spouse to have such hatred for relatives. It's a huge wedge issue. 

Lastly, and I'm not being snide here, why don't you accept the divorce and see if you can be at peace with that? You yourself admit you've been physically abusive to the mother of your children. It's a miracle you aren't in jail. She has shown you mercy. Show her some too. Let her go. 

You can always try to find the original other woman and see if she still has feelings for you? It's probably time to take some deep breaths and accept that which has occurred. 

Count your blessings. Your kids don't hate you. You aren't in jail. Your wife survived two brutal attacks. You have your health. Now heal your your spirit. Lose the anger. 

It's time for humility. Become a humble man.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your wife is lucky that you have not killed her yet. Statisticly women who are married to men like you are murdered the 3rd time they try to leave.

Thank God your wife has a family and friends who care about her. Because you do not care about her. You only care about controlling her.. owning her.

I agree that you need to get help. Get yourself committed for some serious treatment.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You've now assisted her twice that you've e admitted to. You broke her leg and second tie sent her to the hospital.

Please let her go. The next time you just might kill the woman you claim to love do much. If you really care, let her have some peace and safety in her life free for your threatening history of violence against her.

Right now you are lucky you have access to your kids. Give the history of domestic violence I would not you around the kids if they were mine.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You are so far gone into insanity you don't know what reality is. You are a dangerous violent controlling person. You don't live your wife. You don't run over someone you love and break their leg. You don't do any of the horrible abusive things you have done. You have committed multiple felonies against this woman, and you expect her to love you? You know why she said she wanted to get back together when you were in person? Because she is scared ****less of you. Her whole being is terrified of what you might do to her if she doesn't tell you what you want to hear. You have already broken her leg and worse. 
You know the next step in this scenario? Because everybody else does and that's why they took the gun away and are protecting her so fiercely. Whatever demon is inside you, whether it be a mental illness, addiction, a personality disorder or all of the above is set on destroying this woman if you can't completely own and control her. 

You want to own another human being. You are no better than a slave master. Worse in a lot of ways. 
I'm sure you love her in your own way but you really and truly are probably not going to be able to win her back. The only thing you can do is get yourself some intense therapy for someone who specializes in treating very violent sick men. your ability to minimize the damage you have done and to justify it boggles my mind. 

This woman is a human being, not your property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## colotnk (Feb 3, 2012)

Reading your post, i can't help but feel grateful for the counselor, her family and friends who helped her get out of the abusive relationship with you. You're so clueless as to how destructive your actions are. Even your kids don't want you around. 

Your wife and kids are not being brainwashed. They show their true feelings for you. If you love and care for them, please let them go and live their lives in peace and safety.


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! You really are a piece of work. 

You do know the karma bus is going to run you over!! 

Most people end up in prison for what you did, but I'm sure you're a really nice, well respected man.


----------



## regrowth (Dec 21, 2012)

Get off these forums and better yourself by getting some Individual Counseling.

Because if you don't you will always lose control and do things you will regret later.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

But other than that, you're a great husband..... eh??


----------



## stuckmick (Dec 10, 2011)

This cannot be real....broke her leg and cared for her at home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

stuckmick said:


> This cannot be real....broke her leg and cared for her at home?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Misery


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

totallyunexpected said:


> Dear GM Sincere,
> 
> If you truly loved your wife you would let her go. It's clear from your post that you 1) need to stay away from her until you get a hold of your anger, 2) you need to see a psychiatrist to address your abusive tendencies - consider temporarily commiting yourself if you feel your own life or anothers is in danger. You need space to find a more peaceful you.
> 
> ...



Yes there is more to the story. Honestly, I never imagined my wife would cheat, much less leave me. I had worked for years and like I said I owned my own home. She was a single mother putting herself through school. After being together for two years, I tried getting her to move into my home with her daughter. She refused saying she didn't want to depend on a man and that she wanted to finish her nursing degree. Well she became pregnant with our 14 year-old. So she agreed to move in. My wife, she's great. I never got physical with her until after she moved in. It was occasional, I'm not going to lie. The first time we were carrying in groceries. I was talking on my phone and she smarted off as I was carrying a twelve pack of beer. So i threw the 12 pack at her and it hit her in the back. It messed her up. She left me then, but I managed to win her back after a couple of months. 

I never really got enraged much after that. She pretty much let me do what i want. She never pushed for marriage, never asked anything of me. No, I won't lie, I did sleep around and do what I wanted to do. When a hunting trip came up, she would quickly hand my money and tell me to go. I know part of it was that i would scream and yell to the point that she would do whatever I said to avoid confrontation. Even when she found out about the other girls, she didn't really complain. She just didn't want to hear about it. Well when I got injured on the job, I received a substancial settlement. She said she wanted her own house, not the one I had. So, I put the money down on the new one and bought 10 acres of land with it. I let mine go into foreclosure. I pushed and pushed until she married me. I won't lie, I blew the rest of the money on boats, snowmobiles, atvs and boy toys. When the money was gone, she supported me. She made good money, our house payment was low and our vehicles were paid off. 

I really did take her for granted. I never saw much of my kids as I was out partying with my friends. But she was always there, making sure everything was taken care of. I can honestly say, I really didn't have much respect for her as she never demanded it. Aside from the case of beer thrown at her, I really never touched her much. We were in Florida about two years before her affair. We were at the beach and I had just bought a $500 digital camera. She was playing with the kids. Well the kids were throwing chips so the seagulls would come by and get them. One of the birds swooped down and snatched the camera. So I started chasing the bird, my wife burst out laughing cause I looked stupid chasing and cussing the bird as it was gone. I flew into a rage and when we got back to the hotel and the kids were asleep, I did smack her for disrespect. I was enraged. Another incident, we were at a friends house having drinks and had our little boy with us. I'm not a big drinker, but I was getting hammered. At about 10pm she gives me the evil eye and says "we are leaving, are you coming or no?" I didn't like her tone so as we were driving I flew into a rage and started punching her in the head and ejected her from the truck and I left her. If it wasn't for my son screaming I wouldn't have gone back to get her.

I know I sound like a horrible person. I am a horrible person. Its like I get mad and just go beserk. It as like that since my mom. She was a career bartender a professional drunk. She would always scream and yell hit us as kids. Eventually I would go ballistic. 

With my wife, I tried not too. But from time to time, she would really piss me off. But, like I said it happened from time to time. Nothing like it was the last two years. Ever since she let another man in her life, I hate her. I've beaten her hundreds of times. I've kept her in the house. I kept her away from her family. I stayed home, did counseling and did everything to be a husband because my marriage was now under threat. The last time, I did beat her into oblivion. It was bad, but she wouldn't tell me where this guy lived. I already knew, but I wanted to force her to betray him like she did me. She told me that I could beat her down, kill her. But I could never take her spirit or heart. That she loves that man. Its not the sex thats bothers me as much as this guy is in her heart and now she won't stop.

I know its over. But I can't stand it. She was a great woman who I constantly tore down, berated and betrayed. I guess at one point I truly believed that I took her will away and had her convinced I was the best possible man ever. The first guy that treats her with respect for 10 minutes she screws and now she would die just to talk to him because "he puts a smile on her face". She told me her life is hopeless and horrible, but just the thought of something better gives her a breath of life. Part of me just always knew she was there. Everything was taken care of. Bills were always pid and the kids were fine. She was the best woman a man could ask for, and I finally did enough to make her open her heart and legs to another guy. I am changing, but she just needs to give this a chance. Please God. I know if she just let him go and quit talking to her family and come home, we can fix this. I will do everything to change. I'm in therapy, I'm in counseling. She won't drop the charges, she won't stop the divorce. First she told me I could have everything, the house, assets, she would pay alimony. Now, she wants the house, wants me to pay child support. She said she won't pay me a dime. I begged her not to talk to the prosecutor the other day about persuing this. She went ahead anyway. Then I get angry and scream at her, now she tells me I need to be careful before she tells the cops and SA everything. Now she tells me that she wants to be with this guy and she will be with him, unless he decides to walk. Then she said if its not him, it will be someone else that he does deserve to be loved. 

I can't stand it. I know I screwed up and I went to far. I tore her down and had her under the thumb I know. But I know had she not met this guy this would have never happened. I should not have left her to be with that other woman. See, she had gained about 50lbs and started drinking everyday. I told her she needed to lose the weight and stop the drinking, then I would come home. So I stayed with one of my girlfriends. Normally if something was wrong my wife would change and fix it. Now she quit drinking, lost 70lbs and now she is giving her heart to another man. Everyday she gets more hateful and starts brining up the past. Her family and this other guy have put ideas in her head and now she says she don't need me. I have 16 years invested into her, she tells me it was pure hell everyday. She told me yesterday as I am sobbing and begging for a chance, that for the last 5 years she prayed every night that I would just die. That she wanted me to just go away. Part of me says its just this guy and her family talking. 

Then this morning I call and my kids wont talk to me. My wife says its becaue all I do is cry and start screaming and drilling the kids about here their mom was at and what time did she get home. She is married though. I feel I have a right to know. She swore before god and state that she would honor this marriage. She says she rather have a few years of peace and spend an eternity in hell than spend another hour with me, She started screaming on the phone as a pour my heart out... She owed a bunch of money on her student loans for her nursing degree. Well back when I made her quit her job, she couldn't pay on it. So they took her license. Her mom paid off the debt and she got her license back. She said I put my toys first and didn't pay off her loans and bought boats. That my first priority should have been her job incase anything happened to me it would guarantee she could support the kids. Now she thinks she is gonna take care of dude. I know he is just using her for money. I made this woman into everything she is. I was a daddy to her daughter, who nows says I was a piece of crap. Anything she wants her family takes care of her. This guy gives her 600 bucks so she can buy my kids gifts for xmas, she tried to refuse, but she just started working and had to pay lawyer. Her mom goes and buys my kids stuff. As if I'm inadequate as a man. I have almost 15k in lawyer bills and shes taking money to buy kids gifts. These kids will be destroyed to see me in prison or on the street. Now that I think of it, the madder I get. How selfish can she be? She is so selfish and rude, I've changed. But now she will let me be destroyed and let my kids see it? 

I'm humilated and humbled. BUT she has the nerve to tell me that when our boat sells, she is gonna take her half and take dude to a resort in mexico for two weeks and get my daughter braces? But she wont help with my attorney fees when she is the one that could drop this and she had all three of our cell phones turned off. I cannot even talk to my kids when I don't have them cause she turned my family package off. 

I know I've done wrong, but she is so selfish and now only thinking of herself and loverboy, who is using her for money. 

My whole life is ruined because someone gave her some attention Those twodeserve each other. I cannot believe this is happening. If dude woud just go away everything would go back to the way it was. We would not have to go through this. And the kids, what about the kids? Does she care?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are one sick dude. Leave your wife alone. 

Go get intensive mental health care for yourself.

I hope you are a troll... I really hope you are.


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

GM sincere

Get off this site and get professional help. 

We cannot help you here. Only a licensed therapist can give you the help you need.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You broke your marriage vows when you started sleeping with other women. Your marriage was over then. Everytime you have physically and emotionally hurt her you have broken your marriage vows. 
Get this through your head: it doesn't matter if she's celibate, a lesbian or goes out and has sex with ten men ever night, becomes a lesbian or a porn star. Its over. The other man has so little to do with this. They could break up tomorrow and she would still not want anything to do with you. 

And I am wondering how you knew she broke her leg and how you fixed that at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You're life is ruined because of your own actions. For you to say your wife is selfish is laughable. You have beaten her physically/mentally, you cheated on her numerous times, spent all of your money on crap while she supported you and you were basically an absentee parent. No one is brainwashing your wife, she just finally found her courage and self esteem that you tried to beat out of her.


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

totallyunexpected said:


> Dear GM Sincere,
> 
> If you truly loved your wife you would let her go. It's clear from your post that you 1) need to stay away from her until you get a hold of your anger, 2) you need to see a psychiatrist to address your abusive tendencies - consider temporarily commiting yourself if you feel your own life or anothers is in danger. You need space to find a more peaceful you.
> 
> ...


@totally unexpected

I would not encourage him to share his story given the mental state he is in. His anger towards his wife is escalating (from most recent post).


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

Silverlining said:


> GM sincere
> 
> Get off this site and get professional help.
> 
> We cannot help you here. Only a licensed therapist can give you the help you need.


Silver,

I am getting professional help. I am seeing a therapist/psychiatrist and I go to anger management. I sincerely want to fix my marriage and right the wrongs. I really do. This is why I am up front and honest. I did some horrible things, I did. I am a horrible person. But I was married to a wonderful woman and I do love her. It me losing her to figure it out. But I am changing. Of all the things I've done I would never opely discuss the things i've done. I never admitted once to touching her until six months ago with the MC. I am trying to better myself. I would never touch her again. Never. I love my kids and wife, I just want my family back.

Please help


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> You broke your marriage vows when you started sleeping with other women. Your marriage was over then. Everytime you have physically and emotionally hurt her you have broken your marriage vows.
> Get this through your head: it doesn't matter if she's celibate, a lesbian or goes out and has sex with ten men ever night, becomes a lesbian or a porn star. Its over. The other man has so little to do with this. They could break up tomorrow and she would still not want anything to do with you.
> 
> And I am wondering how you knew she broke her leg and how you fixed that at home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



She is a nurse and after three weeks she went back to work. After a few days the doctor noticed she wasn't walking right, and sent her to get an xray. She had to have surgery to fix it cause it healed wrong. 

Look it is hard... I know.. But please, I know what I've done.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Does your therapist have experience treating violent abusive people? 
Are you doing the deep emotional work of healing from your childhood? Because right now it sounds like all you are doing is focusing on other people. 
It is so incredibly trite I hate to say it but the only chance you have of ever getting her back is letting her go. The more you push the more you show you her that you haven't changed. 
Do a 180. Work on you. Stop worrying about what she is doing. 
Make yourself the best person you can be for your kids' sake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And I don't believe you would never hurt her again. You are addicted to control and anger. It's like an alcoholic swearing they will never drink again on the first day of rehab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You did not care about her until you felt you lost control of her... until she met someone else. Up to that time you only used her. It's control that you are after.. not love.

Does your therapist know that you are so violent? Does he/she know that you obsess like this?


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Let me be clear GM: you ruined your marriage multiple times before your wife left you. You did not just hurt your marriage or wofe. You completely ruined it and obliterated any chances of reconciling. You must let her go. You do not own her. She should not have to spend one more minute in your presence as you simply abuse her and scare her. She deserves to feel safe and your history makes clear that you are not safe no matter any remorse you may feel. Stop calling her please please.

And i don't think seeing a therapist is sufficient at this point. Please considet commiting yourself temporarily to a psych ward so that you can focus on healing yourself. Explain that you are a danger to self and others. I myself spent time in a psych ward long ago abd it was transformative, freedom and time to heal. Please commit yourself. It is your only hope.

Everyone here agrees that you have ZERO hope witb you wife. YOU ruined your marriage too many times and you are only treating her cruelly by trying to hokd on to her. Let her go and regain strength. She cannot recover with you.

1. Commit self to psych ward asap
2. Do not try to contact your wife or think that you can heal a marriage that you long ago killed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Does your therapist have experience treating violent abusive people?
> Are you doing the deep emotional work of healing from your childhood? Because right now it sounds like all you are doing is focusing on other people.
> It is so incredibly trite I hate to say it but the only chance you have of ever getting her back is letting her go. The more you push the more you show you her that you haven't changed.
> Do a 180. Work on you. Stop worrying about what she is doing.
> ...


Yes, I am seeing a psychiatrist that specializes in behavior disorders. Like I said I am not joking about this. This is why all our mutual friends are so supportive of her leaving. My own mother told her to go and told me that she deserves to be loved. I know I hurt my wife and I didn't come here asking for sympathy. But everyone in my life has walked away since this has all come out. My mom barely speaks to me, I've run out of places to stay. I tried to convince my wife to let me stay in the basement and I will leave her alone. But even when it is her days, she said that if I need somewhere to stay she will stay at her mothers. Its like she wont even let me see her or the kids to do something as a family. I really want to right the wrongs here. I am on medication. Some of the problems I had was from my work injury years ago and my recent accident. I have a pinched nerve and herniated disc. I wouldnt even take the pain medication. I now have that, which added to my anxiety and am being treated for bipolar disorder. 

I am in anger management. I do group therapy sessions as well as individual counseling. Two years ago, I would never say I had a problem. I am ashamed at the face I see in the mirror. But my wife and kids stood by me when all my bridges were gone. All our friends barely speak to me, my brother is about the only one I can talk to. I have no support. I am facing jail time and losing my wife. I really need support in my life. I am desperate, its like I'm losing everything. She was always there to tell me it would be okay and that she would help me and never leave me. Now I cry and beg to her, she laughs or starts screaming. I know you people are angry and this stuff is hard to read or talk about. I know some of you may have seen it growing up or some women here may have been terrorized by scumbags like me.. I know. I know. But I am owning up to it and not sugarcoating saying I was a perfect husband and loving father and my wife ran out on me. It's now I realize that i had a wonderful woman and two of the best kids ever, I missed out on so much and our lives could have been great. But seeing her move on like i'm nothing and our kids acting okay and living life, while i'm in hell is hard. I'm suffering. When my kids are with me, my daughter just sleeps or goes to her friends, my son just wants to be outside or asks if he can stay with his mom. Even when I have my kids they just want to go somewhere over to my brothers, anywhere but with me. This has been our lives, our world is turned upside down and I'm the only one suffering and immobilized. My wife sure its easy cause she has someone and my wife's family is always taking the kids out, buying them stuff, its like a kick ass party with my wife's family now. So my wife and the kids are living in a fantasy, happy times all the time when I'm not around. Thts brainwashing in my eyes. I don't even get invited to my sons xmas play. This really hurts guys it does. I know I'm going to have to let her go. But it hurts and everyone seems to be getting along fine. My wife has a career and is able to have the better things in life and she found another love. This is easy guys. I know I'm a scumbag. But please, I need support too. I'm not asking for people to feel sorry for me. But my wife did wrong by having an affair. If she does end up with this guy,, he'll never love my kids like I do and I'm afraid he'll be mean to them. What if they have kids? He'll treat his better than mine. If my wife would just leave him and then move forward, at least I know its not him I'm being left over and then she can make sound decisions without him manipulating her. Thats all.

If she leaves him, then wants to continue fine. But I know its him. Its him making promises and filling her up with ideas of fantasy. I really think she is in a fog. If he was out of the picture and she would just spend sometime alone, at least a year, then I think she will realize that its better for our family to be intact and she needs to work on herself too. She just needs to walk away from him, its the right thing to do. Wait one year and then if she still wants divorce, fine. But shes not thinking straight and everyone is telling her what she wants to hear.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GM,

I agree that you need to commit your self to a psych ward. I don't know where you live. But in most cities you can go to a hospital and tell them that you are violent and having thoughts of hurting others. If you are thinking of hurting yourself tell them that as well.

They will take you in right away. 

From the little bit you said I get the feeling that you are abused pretty badly as a child. When that happens a child can grow up feeling like they have no control in life. So you grew up, got a wonderful wife and want to use the only thing you know... control and violence to keep her. 

That's not how you keep someone. That's how you chase them away for good.

Please go get the help you need...intensive help. Do it today.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I may get banned for this but I don't care. You are damn lucky she does not have a brother like me as it wouldn't have been an accident that hospitalized you. 

You need to let her go. You are basically toxin in her life, dragging down the both of you.


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

She is thinking straight. You are not. Leave her. Leaver her alone. She did nothing wrong by having an affair after you had several and abused her countless times and ways. If you love her, let her go. She must not return to you and she will not. Now leave her alone and commit yourself. Tell your therapist you want tospend a bit of time in the psych ward to heal because yku are a danger to others and yourself right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

She is thinking straight. You are not. Leave her. Leaver her alone. She did nothing wrong by having an affair after you had several and abused her countless times and ways. If you love her, let her go. She must not return to you and she will not. Now leave her alone and commit yourself. Tell your therapist you want tospend a bit of time in the psych ward to heal because yku are a danger to others and ylurself right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GM_Sincere said:


> If she leaves him, then wants to continue fine. But I know its him. Its him making promises and filling her up with ideas of fantasy. I really think she is in a fog. If he was out of the picture and she would just spend sometime alone, at least a year, then I think she will realize that its better for our family to be intact and she needs to work on herself too. She just needs to walk away from him, its the right thing to do. Wait one year and then if she still wants divorce, fine. But shes not thinking straight and everyone is telling her what she wants to hear.


This man is not the issue. 

Your wife left you because of how you treated her. She will never go back to you because you terrorized her. 

Why do you think people are putting ideas in your wife's head? Do you think she is too stupid to think for herself? She knows how badly you harmed her. You could have killed her. She left you because she had to leave to save her own life.

Yes you need support. You have your brother. Some people do not even have one person who will help them. 

What charges are you facing prison time over?

Do you have a job now?


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> This man is not the issue.
> 
> Your wife left you because of how you treated her. She will never go back to you because you terrorized her.
> 
> ...


He won't listen. He sees his wife as more of a possession than a person. 

I know his type, I've come across many of them and befriended none. These kind of guys can't be reasoned with.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Kasler said:


> He won't listen. He sees his wife as more of a possession than a person.
> 
> I know his type, I've come across many of them and befriended none. These kind of guys can't be reasoned with.


I agree. Have known some as well. 

Too bad she does not have a brother who knows what to do.


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Love is only what love is, the very definition of it is patient, kind, and selfless. How WOULD she feel love for you, or have any basis to build on?

She should be concerned that your son will turn out the same way. Your role-modeling will have serious influence on him. For this reason, maybe it's better if she has a better role model around. Otherwise, he'd grow up to be the same abusive man he saw growing up.

Can I ask if you had an abusive father? I always wonder how people turn out like this. My husband is mentally abusive and very controlling, and I'm always trying to analyze him. His abuse has destroyed any feelings I ever had. All there is now is resentment.

Btw, one of the other posters was right in that the other man has little to do with the reason she doesn't want to be with you. It's true. I've been having a long distance emotional affair (never met) for four years now. My affair is an effect, not a cause.


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Funny...my abusive husband says my EA puts things in my head too.

It's like abusive people can't just take 100% accountability for the destruction of their marriage, without trying to act like someone else is trying to sabotage them.

Imagine if this wasn't your story, and you were reading it from someone else, what would your advice be?

I truly hope you become better. Since finding out about my EA (I admitted it), my husband has done a little better with the abuse, and swears he'll change. He still won't commit to therapy for the anger issues, or the compulsive spending.

I'm hopeful that he'll be even better, if only to be a positive influence on the kids.


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Bottom line, the only hope you could possibly have is to make the changes first. Maybe over time she would see you in a different light. Even if she wouldn't, it would help you in your next relationship.

I'm sorry some of us are hard on you. It's hard to feel sorry for someone who is abusive. Good luck to you, work on yourself.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

hehasmyheart said:


> Love is only what love is, the very definition of it is patient, kind, and selfless. How WOULD she feel love for you, or have any basis to build on?
> 
> She should be concerned that your son will turn out the same way. Your role-modeling will have serious influence on him. For this reason, maybe it's better if she has a better role model around. Otherwise, he'd grow up to be the same abusive man he saw growing up.
> 
> ...


Very simple. No matter what we think, at young ages what we see impresses upon us. 

I've known some kids who had fathers who be beating their mother's ass on a weekly basis if not daily. 

All the crying, all the hatred for their father, the protecting of their mother, yet they still wind of abusive? 

Because this setting fosters a great deal of insecurity, and then its instilled into the child at a young age that violence is an appropriate response. 

Combine this with the insecure nature of the person they grow up into and you're gonna have a disaster.

Abusive husbands will be some of the most insecure PoS you will ever find. Take this piece of work for example. One night at a hotel for a wedding, and hes fearful guys will be all over her. Many are worse, and think this exact thing if their wife is five minutes late from the supermarket with a trunk full of groceries. 

I've had a rough experience with it before.

I got into a fight with my brother 3 years ago. I was particularly raw and just out of my depression when I visited for thanksgiving. So when he brought his wife and the way she would not look any man in the face, stayed glued to his side, and avoided physical contact me or my brothers like the plague, I lost it. I couldn't take the sight of this woman whose obviously in fear of the person next to her, much like I was(mentally fearful for me, physical for her)

I regret that so much.

The worse thing though is its ineffective to beat these guys while they're spouses are still living in fear. I worked out like hell to relieve the stress of my ex's cheating so he was no way able to fight me on an even level. Since he couldn't beat me though, guess who was sporting a black eye the next morning, the motherf**ker.

These kind of people sprout up everywhere, but children from abusive homes are much more likely to be one of them. 

I'm sorry for the long post, but abuse in relationships is an issue for me, whether its mental or physical so I trigger and then cope by typing out a long ass post when I'm on TAM.


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> GM,
> 
> I agree that you need to commit your self to a psych ward. I don't know where you live. But in most cities you can go to a hospital and tell them that you are violent and having thoughts of hurting others. If you are thinking of hurting yourself tell them that as well.
> 
> ...



Look, I've been to court order evaluations and I see a psychiatrist. I had to go to a state mental health facility after I hospitalized one of her dad's friends. I never seen the guy that she is with now. He lives out of state, but every 5 days she goes to him or he comes here to her. I know he has a shaved head after reading one of their explicit emails about a year ago. Back in september when I found out where they were staying and tricked her into coming home, I had found the receipt in her dad's truck. Well the next day, I seen her dad's younger friend getting out of his truck at a true value so I followed him in with a galvanized steel pipe i carry and commenced to beating him down in the store and left. Well because of the domestic violence, the pistol they found in my house(I guess you're nt suppose to have a firearm within two years of having an order of protection, the first one she had) and assaulting that dude,since it all happend within 48 hrs, after my bond hearing I was transported to a mental health facility state ran, I was making bizarre threats then, they still released me to the police for the gun arrainment(different county). 

Yes, I had a bad childhood. My mother was career bartender who was also a drunk. We had different uncles and daddy's she was always marrying for money or waiting on a settlement. They were typically drunks. So I was very angry with women. My mother had new fiances and husbands like every other week. Constantly moving. My mother was extremely abusive and so were most of her men. So I have issues with women my psychitrist says. My mother had two orders of protections against me when I was a teenager. No my household wasn't good.

Thats why I was so attracted to my wife in the beginning. She was a single mother working full time and getting her nursing degree. She outright refused to live with me for two years, until she got pregnant. She was so strong and independent. She had moved at 17 with her child after graduating high school. Her baby's dad had beat her up and she swore off men. Got rid of him right away. Like I said we didn't have our first episode until two years in after she moved in with me. I threw a 12 pack of beer at her. She left then for months. But I won her back. Its not like I beat her everyday, she just stopped sticking up for herself.After the first she caught me cheating, she left. But I realize she was scared and eventually just dd what i said and believe whatever I said. The incidents were few and far between. Until the last two years. Then it was a daily, sometimes multiple times a day.

And yes I did care for her.. I only did it in front of the kids twice. Normally she would have to stay in the bed. I would bring her food, ice and heat pads. We wouldn't let the kids see her in that condition. Yes I know it is sick. But I never wanted my children to see what i seen.

But at the same time had she stopped talking to this guy, none of this would have happened. EVER. It will never happen again. Like I said he brainwashed her. I need my wife to see the an she fell in love with in me. Does she not want her kids? Does she no want her family back? Someone please tell me she is hurting an will at least try one more time.. But no, she just wants him. Don't know what is so special. Not like he is rich. That must have been good sex or he's a good liar. 

Why can't she just focus on her for a year ad the kids? Instead she has this guy. She needs to just give him up and focus on her. Just like I'm doing with me. I think once i'm done for a year and she heals, she will realize I am changed and realize that it is better we keep our family in place. Now I realize what I've done, I'm humbled and will be the man she dreams of. But she owes this one more shot. We have vows, and she has to think about me. If she just droped the charges, then I can fully focus on me. We can put this divorce on hold. Right now she needs to just focus on her and my kids. Save them heartache and us some money. Save the marriage, no man will appreciate her like I do. Anyway she is damaged. If she really loved this other guy so much, she would let him go. My kids will never respect him. He could never trust her, cause the first time he screws up she will out looking to find a better man. Whats she really see in this guy? he has no moneey and for all she knows he could be worse. If she really loved him she wouldn't be so selfish letting him to pick up the pieces. If se loved my kids she wouldn't let another man around them. I think she has a bit of sociopathic tendencies. She is so selfish with this. So selfish. Instead of dealing in the marriage and making a choice once and for all, she keeps living in the clouds.

Thank u guys for talking to me. Even though some of you are judgemental. I know there are a bunch of dudes here that have cheated and beat their women. Maybe some of you guys can own up to what you've done too. I see lots of stories of guys talking about how great they were and their wives just so happen cheated on them. We all sinned. So no judgements please. Affairs are just selfish. The difference with my wife and everyone elses, is my wife had support and her whole family knows this guy. Its like she is not ashamed or tried to hide him. When I exposed the affair to my brother, he said "good for her"... Then even my mom told her that "she deserves to be loved too".. I mean really this is just disgusting. Its like what she did was okay. Not one person here understands what its like to be so hurt. Here everyone is on her side too. Was she not selfish? If she really ever loved me, is she loves her kids, she would not do this and give it more time If she loved this guy, she would not leave him to pick up the pieces. She is so selfish. Am I wrong? Does anyone here understand the hurt, the pain? I love my wife and I deserve another chance. It's like never loved me. This man has destroyed my life and my family. Who does he think he is? Gives my wife 600 dollars t spend on my kids for xmas, while her mom pays half her lawyer bills and our mortgage. Leaves me with 15k owed to attorneys and gets a job, says she needs to pay lawyer and for daughter's braces, but wont reactivated my daughters phone and my phone until we get this settled. I need to talk to my kids and should have access to my son and daughter 24/7. My wife needs to be held accountable for her actions. When I exposed the affair to my 14 year-old she tells me she don't want to hear about it, its not her business. My kids are just as betrayed as me, and he family is making sure its a kick ass party 24/7 when they are round them. This is not right. Am I the only devestated? Sure its easy for everyone else. My kids constantly have activities and my wife has another love. Me I have nothing.

I want this to just go back the way it was. God please!!!! How do I fix this?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was in an abusive marriage for 11 years and it is completely obvious to me how scary and abusive you are. Seriously let her go and get yourself some serious therapy. 

So hoping you're a troll...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why did you beat up her father's friend? What did he have to do with anything?

You canot fix your marriage. YOU killed any love you wife had for you. The only chance you have of maintaining any kind of relationship with your children is for you to get serious help. From what you are saying here, the help you are getting is not enough. YOu are ruminating about things that make no sense.

Your wife is not selfish. She saved herself from you. You would have eventually killed her. 

Please take these things you wrote here to your next session with your therapist so that they can see the pain you are in. So that they can understand how much they need to support you.


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

I will agree with you that she shouldn't be bringing another man in the picture so soon. The kids need time to heal before that.

Just concentrate on bettering yourself right now any way you can. Maybe you could do a google search for support groups or forums for people with bipolar disorder, it could be therapeutic to share your story and hear other's tell theirs.

I know it's painful, and everyone makes mistakes. It's all part of becoming better people.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

craigg said:


> So a grown woman (who is a nurse) didn't realize her leg was broken but the doctor noticed her walking funny? Maybe the doctor is banging her also.


What the h3ll. A tad inappropriate.

GM said that she knew it was broken. She stayed out of work to heal some because GM did not want to get get medical car for the broken leg. He was afraid that he would get in trouble with the law.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

You beat the sh1t out of your marriage and killed it. Nobody is brainwashing your wife - *she decided to get away from you and for that, she has my admiration.*

You keep saying that she should stop her relationship with the OM. If you imagine that with him out of the picture, she would still go anywhere near you, you are more crazy that you seem.

I hope she has a current protection order and calls the police the minute you try to even breath the same air as her. You are dangerous and delusional. Listen to the advice of others and get yourself into in patient mental care. Your marriage is over but you might still save yourself.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

your wife is better off without you; and while it's wrong to resort to violence, you seriously deserve an asskicking. i'll gladly do you proper, son. 

not kidding, either.


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> your wife is better off without you; and while it's wrong to resort to violence, you seriously deserve an asskicking. i'll gladly do you proper, son.
> 
> not kidding, either.



Why don't you come out from behind the computer?


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

GM_Sincere said:


> Why don't you come out from behind the computer?


And why don't you do the same and walk down the street and into the nearest institution.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

bro....._seriously???_

i'm not gonna get into an arguing match over the internet, but let me just say i'm no keyboard "gangsta." 

i'm the real deal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

craigg said:


> I'm sorry but I just can't take the op serious. He is bragging about how many times he kicked his wife's ass and how he threw a pack of beer at her. Now he is crying and asking God to save his marriage. If he really loves her, he should set her free and let her enjoy life. Maybe he can hookup with a tranny to see how well they can take his punch.


Your post was basically an attack on his wife...

It's is hard to believe this thread is real... I do hope this guys a troll.


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> bro.....seriously???
> 
> i'm not gonna get into an arguing match over the internet, but let me just say i'm no "keyboard gangsta."
> 
> i'm the real deal.


You just send me a PM right quick we'll get this settled up, I don't have anything to lose


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GM_Sincere said:


> You just send me a PM right quick we'll get this settled up, I don't have anything to lose


What are you 10 years old? Get real. 

How would you settle anything up over PM?


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Your post was basically an attack on his wife...
> 
> It's is hard to believe this thread is real... I do hope this guys a troll.


I wish it is too. 

But checklist is filing up. 

-Minimizing own actions, exaggerating everyone elses. 

-Thinks everyone is 'ganging up' on them.

-Hard truths pass over them like water passes over a stone

-Projecting his abuse of wife onto others in their situations
And many more, but it'd take too long to list. Textbook narcissist. 

I'm outta here, I just really hope this is a troll thread and theres not a woman being hounded relentlessly by an animal.


----------



## GM_Sincere (Dec 23, 2012)

Kasler said:


> I wish it is too.
> 
> But checklist is filing up.
> 
> ...



You don't know me. I'm simply coming here to talk and its bash after bash. I've heard nothing but justifications for wife's behavior. Just cause I keep it real. I don't sit and pretend I was perfect husband and worlds greatest dad who's wife just stepped out. I can't stand to look at myself in the mirror. But I love my wife. I need her and I want her. As my world is falling apart, she is carrying on like nothing happened. What about me? What about her kids? Does she not care? Help me understand


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

GM_Sincere said:


> You don't know me. I'm simply coming here to talk and its bash after bash. I've heard nothing but justifications for wife's behavior. Just cause I keep it real. I don't sit and pretend I was perfect husband and worlds greatest dad who's wife just stepped out. I can't stand to look at myself in the mirror. But I love my wife. I need her and I want her. As my world is falling apart, she is carrying on like nothing happened. What about me? What about her kids? Does she not care? Help me understand


You scare her. People don't expect the ones they love to hurt them. A husband is supposed to be your protector - your rock. You should protect her not hurt her. Have you ever lashed out at your kids physically? I don't know you or her but your story chills me. I feel fear of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't make it through your entire post, but I think the first step is to change your username so it doesn't include the word "sincere".


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow massive cake eater!

It was all cool when you were fooling around and left the wife and kids. Now she feels it time to get on with her life and meets someone and you throw a fit???

You really need man up and stay away from those you think you love. Just keep the picture and think what it would have been if you had been a better husban.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

GM_Sincere said:


> You don't know me. I'm simply coming here to talk and its bash after bash. I've heard nothing but justifications for wife's behavior. Just cause I keep it real. I don't sit and pretend I was perfect husband and worlds greatest dad who's wife just stepped out. I can't stand to look at myself in the mirror. But I love my wife. I need her and I want her. As my world is falling apart, she is carrying on like nothing happened. What about me? What about her kids? Does she not care? Help me understand


I'm sorry but after all the cr*p you've done trying to pull 'care about the kids' card on her is pathetic.


----------

